# Please confirm for Cooden.....



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the list of players I have for Cooden for Friday 18th July.

*1 Smiffy
2 Ray Taylor
3 Full Throttle
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish
6 Jimboo
7 Pieman
8 Leftie
9 Dhan 
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll
12 Robin
13 Guy
14 Richardc
15 Charlie
16 Cookelad
17 JustOne
18 Wookie
19 Paperboy
20 LIG
21 Rickg
22 Swingalot
23 Golfmmad
24 Steve Cole
25 Evahakool
26 PN Wokingham
27 Blue in Munich
28 Swanny32
29 GJSherwin
30 MashleyR7
31 Linnets*

I have to go down to the office next Monday to finalise details with them.
I would really appreciate it if you could confirm your attendance on this thread please.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2014)

Is this just a one day event mate ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is this just a one day event mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. The best one day event of the year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Yes mate. The best one day event of the year


Click to expand...

Can you put me down please if there is a space whilst i check my diary just in case HID has some wedding arrangments plans etc blah blah


----------



## wookie (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm still in Smiffy - cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you put me down please if there is a space whilst i check my diary just in case HID has some wedding arrangments plans etc blah blah  

Click to expand...

No problem but if you check your diary first and let me know I'll add you once you are sure. Saves complicating the list!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2014)

wookie said:



			I'm still in Smiffy - cheers
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Wookie


----------



## chrisd (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Rob

I'm still provisional, but its looking very likely that I can do it 

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm in, B&B booked and paid for, wonder if i'll be first at the golf club this year


----------



## cookelad (Jun 11, 2014)

Consider me confirmed!


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm Still in Rob. Keep up the good work


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2014)

Gutted - I have an appointment with the photographer that day 

Have a great day guys


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2014)

If you need someone to make up the numbers, I could do it, but if not, I'm not fussed.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 11, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			If you need someone to make up the numbers, I could do it, but if not, I'm not fussed.
		
Click to expand...






Cheer up murph !!

I'm not there to vomit on your backswing this year!!


----------



## Jimbooo (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm still in thanks Smiffy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 11, 2014)

Leave booked, I'm good thanks Smiffy.


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm still OK :thup:


----------



## LIG (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm IN !   :fore:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep I'm in. Look forward to it.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 11, 2014)

:thup::thup:

I'm sure Dhan is still OK but will confirm.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2014)

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan 
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll
12 Robin
13 Guy
14 Richardc
15 Charlie
16 Cookelad Confirmed
17 JustOne
18 Wookie Confirmed
19 Paperboy Confirmed
20 LIG Confirmed
21 Rickg
22 Swingalot Confirmed
23 Golfmmad
24 Steve Cole
25 Evahakool
26 PN Wokingham
27 Blue in Munich Confirmed
28 Swanny32
29 GJSherwin
30 MashleyR7 Confirmed
31 Linnets*

Please keep them coming lads. I really need to know by Monday morning.
Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			If you need someone to make up the numbers, I could do it, but if not, I'm not fussed.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Chris. I'm playing like a Muppet at the moment so get your arse in gear and give me a straight "Yes" or "No"
Knob


----------



## PieMan (Jun 12, 2014)

Confirmed :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Confirmed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul. Glad that you are coming mate. Will update list once I get a few more "confirmed"


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Come on Chris. I'm playing like a Muppet at the moment so get your arse in gear and give me a straight "Yes" or "No"
Knob


Click to expand...

Go on then, you've persuaded me.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 12, 2014)

Rob,

Guy, Robin and myself - please consider confirmed.

Dave (Herons Ghyll)


----------



## Leftie (Jun 12, 2014)

Dhan is still up for it :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 12, 2014)

I am still in as long as I can save up enough for golf balls


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2014)

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor  Confirmed
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman  Confirmed
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan  Confirmed
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll  Confirmed
12 Robin  Confirmed
13 Guy  Confirmed
14 Richardc
15 Charlie
16 Cookelad Confirmed
17 JustOne
18 Wookie Confirmed
19 Paperboy Confirmed
20 LIG Confirmed
21 Rickg
22 Swingalot Confirmed
23 Golfmmad
24 Steve Cole
25 Evahakool
26 PN Wokingham  Confirmed
27 Blue in Munich Confirmed
28 Swanny32
29 GJSherwin
30 MashleyR7 Confirmed
31 Linnets*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks to all those that have confirmed nice and quickly.
Still a few more to go lads.
Please help me out here


----------



## rickg (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi mate,
Apologies for the late reply, been away in Prague ......I'm afraid I'll have to pull out, I've entered the 36 hole mid-am at Ashridge the next day and playing a practice round on the. Friday afternoon.
Sorry mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know Rick. You'll be sadly missed as you are normally first on the list!
Good luck at Ashridge mate


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gaz and I are out Rob, Gaz can't get the day off as he has 2 weeks off from the following day, and I can't justify the cost so close to my family holiday. Will keep an eye out for next year though fella.


----------



## RichardC (Jun 13, 2014)

Not played any golf this year but cannot miss this . Charlie and I are confirmed.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2014)

RichardC said:



			Not played any golf this year but cannot miss this . Charlie and I are confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

Will you want a buggy Rich???


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2014)

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor  Confirmed
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman  Confirmed
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan  Confirmed
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll  Confirmed
12 Robin  Confirmed
13 Guy  Confirmed
14 Richardc  Confirmed
15 Charlie  Confirmed
16 Cookelad Confirmed
17 JustOne
18 Wookie Confirmed
19 Paperboy Confirmed
20 LIG Confirmed
21 Swingalot Confirmed
22 Golfmmad
23 Steve Cole
24 Evahakool
25 PN Wokingham  Confirmed
26 Blue in Munich Confirmed
27 MashleyR7 Confirmed
28 Linnets*

Just a few more to confirm please lads


----------



## RichardC (Jun 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Will you want a buggy Rich???
		
Click to expand...

For Charlie please matey :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 13, 2014)

Are you going to put me on the list, ya knob?


----------



## Leftie (Jun 13, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Are you going to put me on the list, ya knob?
		
Click to expand...


He was hoping that you wouldn't notice ........


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 14, 2014)

Myself, Evahakool and Paul (the extra one) are still in. Just waiting for Steve to confirm, hopefully will speak to him over the weekend.
Sorry for the delay Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2014)

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor  Confirmed
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman  Confirmed
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan  Confirmed
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll  Confirmed
12 Robin  Confirmed
13 Guy  Confirmed
14 Richardc  Confirmed
15 Charlie  Confirmed
16 Cookelad Confirmed
17 JustOne
18 Wookie Confirmed
19 Paperboy Confirmed
20 LIG Confirmed
21 Swingalot Confirmed
22 Golfmmad  Confirmed
23 Steve Cole 
24 Evahakool  Confirmed
25 PN Wokingham  Confirmed
26 Blue in Munich Confirmed
27 MashleyR7 Confirmed
28 Linnets
29 Murphthemog  Confirmed
30 Paul  Confirmed *


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Are you going to put me on the list, ya knob?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chris!!


----------



## wookie (Jun 14, 2014)

Rob I'm really sorry mate I can't make this after all.  Have PM'd you as well


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2014)

PM received Wookie. Sorry to hear you can't make it now but thanks for letting me know so promptly
Rob


----------



## JustOne (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm in.... what's the cost?

(note to self: recover clubs from storage before 18th July)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2014)

Should be around Â£75.00 for the day mate.
Do you want to play with me??? Guaranteed good value


----------



## rickg (Jun 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Do you want to play with me??? Guaranteed good value


Click to expand...

Think he'd prefer to finish before it gets dark....:rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Jun 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Do you want to play with me???
		
Click to expand...

Of course.

Is it 1 or 2 rounds? (I really should keep tabs on these things.....)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Of course.

Is it 1 or 2 rounds? (I really should keep tabs on these things.....) 

Click to expand...

Two mate. And I'll be up front with Ray in a buggy. So as long as you don't mind walking along with us you are in the dream threeball but if you'd rather play with somebody else who's "walking" then I'll understand.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2014)

rickg said:



			Think he'd prefer to finish before it gets dark....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Errrrr.....I don't three putt


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2014)

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor  Confirmed
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman  Confirmed
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan  Confirmed
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll  Confirmed
12 Robin  Confirmed
13 Guy  Confirmed
14 Richardc  Confirmed
15 Charlie  Confirmed
16 Cookelad Confirmed
17 JustOne Confirmed
18 Paperboy Confirmed
19 LIG Confirmed
20 Swingalot Confirmed
21 Golfmmad  Confirmed
22 Steve Cole 
23 Evahakool  Confirmed
24 PN Wokingham  Confirmed
25 Blue in Munich Confirmed
26 MashleyR7 Confirmed
27 Linnets
28 Murphthemog  Confirmed
29 Paul  Confirmed *


----------



## rickg (Jun 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Errrrr.....I don't three putt


Click to expand...

Do you use Aimpoint?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2014)

rickg said:



			Do you use Aimpoint? 

Click to expand...

 Use it?  I invented it mate.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I'll be up front with Ray in a buggy. So as long as you don't mind walking along with us you are in the dream threeball but if you'd rather play with somebody else who's "walking" then I'll understand.
		
Click to expand...

Stick my name in the hat with the rest then. Ta.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2014)

On the basis that "Linnets" hasn't posted on the forum since the beginning of December last year, I'll delete him........unless anybody knows differently???

Just Arnieboy (PM'd), Chrisd and Steve Cole to confirm now. Thanks lads.
If you could let me know asap Chris and Chris that would be great.
Rob

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor  Confirmed
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd (provisional)
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman  Confirmed
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan  Confirmed
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll  Confirmed
12 Robin  Confirmed
13 Guy  Confirmed
14 Richardc  Confirmed
15 Charlie  Confirmed
16 Cookelad Confirmed
17 JustOne Confirmed
18 Paperboy Confirmed
19 LIG Confirmed
20 Swingalot Confirmed
21 Golfmmad  Confirmed
22 Steve Cole 
23 Evahakool  Confirmed
24 PN Wokingham  Confirmed
25 Blue in Munich Confirmed
26 MashleyR7 Confirmed
27 Murphthemog  Confirmed
28 Paul  Confirmed *


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			On the basis that "Linnets" hasn't posted on the forum since the beginning of December last year, I'll delete him........unless anybody knows differently???
		
Click to expand...

He was down to play Beau Desert which I was organising and all means of communication were attempted and came to nothing, I think it was the same for Gary (Region3) for the meet at Woodhall Spa also, he's just dropped off the radar.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 15, 2014)

I think I can pretty safely say yes Rob, I havnt done Cooden before so really looking forward to it!


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I think I can pretty safely say yes Rob, I havnt done Cooden before so really looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 15, 2014)

Fish said:



			:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

How about asking Rob to pair us, I'd love a game with you!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			How about asking Rob to pair us, I'd love a game with you!
		
Click to expand...

Don't do it Fish, you deserve better than a man in beige plus fours talking you through JT's OG at Selhurst Park for 8 hoursâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			How about asking Rob to pair us, I'd love a game with you!
		
Click to expand...

H4H's champions Vs the rest of the rabble :smirk:



Blue in Munich said:



			Don't do it Fish, you deserve better than a man in beige plus fours talking you through JT's OG at Selhurst Park for 8 hoursâ€¦â€¦.

Click to expand...

I can take it, but is he that slow, 8hrs


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2014)

Fish said:



			H4H's champions Vs the rest of the rabble :smirk:



I can take it, but is he that slow, 8hrs 

Click to expand...

He's improved, he used to be slowerâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Rob, have spoken to Steve Cole and he will not be playing. Sorry for the late reply.

Looking forward to the day!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2014)

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor  Confirmed
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd Confirmed
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman  Confirmed
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan  Confirmed
10 Arnieboy (?)
11 Heronsghyll  Confirmed
12 Robin  Confirmed
13 Guy  Confirmed
14 Richardc  Confirmed
15 Charlie  Confirmed
16 Cookelad Confirmed
17 JustOne Confirmed
18 Paperboy Confirmed
19 LIG Confirmed
20 Swingalot Confirmed
21 Golfmmad  Confirmed
22 Evahakool  Confirmed
23 PN Wokingham  Confirmed
24 Blue in Munich Confirmed
25 MashleyR7 Confirmed
26 Murphthemog  Confirmed
27 Paul  Confirmed *


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Hi Rob, have spoken to Steve Cole and he will not be playing. Sorry for the late reply.

Looking forward to the day!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for letting me know Chris. List now updated with only "Arnieboy" to confirm one way or the other


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't do it Fish, you deserve better than a man in beige plus fours talking you through JT's OG at Selhurst Park for 8 hoursâ€¦â€¦.

Click to expand...

You're lucky Blue, that was the abridged version and only shorter because you saw it live too!

Also, big boy, I don't always wear beige - sometimes I wear light brown! :lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, Arnieboy can't make it so final numbers look like this...

Will sort out start sheet and post it up within the next two/three days.

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor  Confirmed
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd Confirmed
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman  Confirmed
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan  Confirmed
10 Heronsghyll  Confirmed
11 Robin  Confirmed
12 Guy  Confirmed
13 Richardc  Confirmed
14 Charlie  Confirmed
15 Cookelad Confirmed
16 JustOne Confirmed
17 Paperboy Confirmed
18 LIG Confirmed
19 Swingalot Confirmed
20 Golfmmad  Confirmed
21 Evahakool  Confirmed
22 PN Wokingham  Confirmed
23 Blue in Munich Confirmed
24 MashleyR7 Confirmed
25 Murphthemog  Confirmed
26 Paul  Confirmed *


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2014)

What's the arrival time please, got to arrange an early breakfast in my B&B :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			What's the arrival time please, got to arrange an early breakfast in my B&B :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2014)

First tee is booked from 9.30 but I need to sort out monies etc. If you could aim to get there between 8.30 and 9.00 that would be fine. Thanks


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			First tee is booked from 9.30 but I need to sort out monies etc. If you could aim to get there between 8.30 and 9.00 that would be fine. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Cheers matey :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2014)

Just come back from the club after making final arrangements.
Course looked fantastic, nice stripey fairways (bit like Wentworth!) and the greens looked spot on.
Only change I have made from previous years is to bring the afternoon teeing off times forward a little, they will now be from 2.07pm rather than the traditional 2.30.
Reason for this is in previous years there has never been a problem with the lunch gap in between rounds, but a couple of times the final group in have struggled to get showered and changed in time for the evening meal.
Hopefully this extra 20 minutes or so will make things a little easier.
So thats a 9.30 tee off in the morning, playing in 3 balls (club rule!) and ham, egg and chips at lunchtime followed by another 18 in the afternoon and the evening meal of chicken and ham pie followed by pud will start at around 8pm.
Managed to get them to hold the price from last year, so that's Â£75.00 all in.
Suggest a fiver in each for a prize fund????
Will post the groups up in a week or so.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Just come back from the club after making final arrangements.
Course looked fantastic, nice stripey fairways (bit like Wentworth!) and the greens looked spot on.
Only change I have made from previous years is to bring the afternoon teeing off times forward a little, they will now be from 2.07pm rather than the traditional 2.30.
Reason for this is in previous years there has never been a problem with the lunch gap in between rounds, but a couple of times the final group in have struggled to get showered and changed in time for the evening meal.
Hopefully this extra 20 minutes or so will make things a little easier.
So thats a 9.30 tee off in the morning, playing in 3 balls (club rule!) and ham, egg and chips at lunchtime followed by another 18 in the afternoon and the evening meal of chicken and ham pie followed by pud will start at around 8pm.
Managed to get them to hold the price from last year, so that's Â£75.00 all in.
Suggest a fiver in each for a prize fund????
Will post the groups up in a week or so.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Jun 23, 2014)

^
^
^
What he said :thup:

I'm going to play off 18 h/cap as I've basically quit golf, hope that's alright with everyone?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2014)

JustOne said:



			^
^
^
What he said :thup:

I'm going to play off 18 h/cap as I've basically quit golf, hope that's alright with everyone? 

Click to expand...

Well I'm going to play off 25 as I'm about to quit if I keep playing like an eejit!


----------



## Jimbooo (Jun 23, 2014)

JustOne said:



			^
^
^
What he said :thup:

I'm going to play off 18 h/cap as I've basically quit golf, hope that's alright with everyone? 

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Well I'm going to play off 25 as I'm about to quit if I keep playing like an eejit!
		
Click to expand...

Can I have them both in my team please?


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

Jimbooo said:



			Can I have them both in my team please? 

Click to expand...

Its a blind team which is fun if you remember, you can shoot the lights out of the course and then be lumbered with someone who had a mare, I wonder why I remember that


----------



## Jimbooo (Jun 23, 2014)

JustOne said:



			^
^
^
What he said :thup:

I'm going to play off 18 h/cap as I've basically quit golf, hope that's alright with everyone? 

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Well I'm going to play off 25 as I'm about to quit if I keep playing like an eejit!
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Its a blind team which is fun if you remember, you can shoot the lights out of the course and then be lumbered with someone who had a mare, I wonder why I remember that 

Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2014)

Jimbooo said:



			I couldn't possibly comment 

Click to expand...

Are you still up?

I thought all children should be off to bed by this time!!


----------



## Jimbooo (Jun 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Are you still up?

I thought all children should be off to bed by this time!! 

Click to expand...

Just off now Grandad!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2014)

Jimbooo said:



			Just off now Grandad!
		
Click to expand...

Night night sleep tight!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you like the idea of the "blind team" event or would you rather have the team you are playing in keeps their scores together????


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Do you like the idea of the "blind team" event or would you rather have the team you are playing in keeps their scores together????
		
Click to expand...

I'll happily fall in with the majority view but would like to post a heartfelt apology to any team that gets lumbered with me!


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Rob if it's not to much work I like the idea off a blind team event as you've no idea til the end whos won


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Do you like the idea of the "blind team" event or would you rather have the team you are playing in keeps their scores together????
		
Click to expand...

I think having the blind team adds a bit of spice and fun at the end of the night when the names get called out, whilst were all competitive in our own rights, it takes the potential seriousness out of the day and keeps it fun, IMO


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			I think having the blind team adds a bit of spice and fun at the end of the night when the names get called out, whilst were all competitive in our own rights, it takes the potential seriousness out of the day and keeps it fun, IMO
		
Click to expand...


I make you right


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			I think having the blind team adds a bit of spice and fun at the end of the night when the names get called out, whilst were all competitive in our own rights, it takes the potential seriousness out of the day and keeps it fun, IMO
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that, also gets round the issue of numbers if we don't end up with even threes.  We use the format for the pro's comp at hours and the atmosphere in the 19th is fantastic.

Smiffy, do we need a collar & tie for dinner?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Smiffy, do we need a collar & tie for dinner?
		
Click to expand...

You do indeed mate.
Sorry about that.
But dinner is very informal other than that.
And the girls that dish it up are very informal.


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You do indeed mate.
Sorry about that.
But dinner is very informal other than that.
And the girls that dish it up are very informal.


Click to expand...

and might even show you their tattoo's :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			and might even show you their tattoo's :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one with the enigmatic smile of the Mona Lisa tatoo'd on her bum, and when she bent over to serve, the Mona Lisa broke out into a broad grin?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You do indeed mate.
Sorry about that.
But dinner is very informal other than that.
And the girls that dish it up are very informal.


Click to expand...

No apology necessary mate, just wanted to check.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 26, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Do you like the idea of the "blind team" event or would you rather have the team you are playing in keeps their scores together????
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy - from my perspective it makes no difference. 

Whatever you as the organiser decide is fine and should be accepted by everyone.

Blind team is fun, but so is scoring with who you are playing with.  

It truly doesn't matter - playing the day is the most important thing - in my humble opinion.

Whatever you decide is cool.......


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2014)

Final line up. 9 x 3 ball matches

*1 Smiffy Confirmed
2 Ray Taylor  Confirmed
3 Full Throttle Confirmed
4 Chrisd Confirmed
5 Fish Confirmed
6 Jimboo Confirmed
7 Pieman  Confirmed
8 Leftie Confirmed
9 Dhan  Confirmed
10 Heronsghyll  Confirmed
11 Robin  Confirmed
12 Guy  Confirmed
13 Richardc  Confirmed
14 Charlie  Confirmed
15 Cookelad Confirmed
16 JustOne Confirmed
17 Paperboy Confirmed
18 LIG Confirmed
19 Swingalot Confirmed
20 Golfmmad  Confirmed
21 Evahakool  Confirmed
22 PN Wokingham  Confirmed
23 Blue in Munich Confirmed
24 MashleyR7 Confirmed
25 Murphthemog  Confirmed
26 Paul  Confirmed
27 Jason Chatt Confirmed *


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 3, 2014)

Just a quick question anyone coming from Southampton area want to share a lift?


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 7, 2014)

Are we gonna know morning groups/tee-times before the day Rob?  Or are you doing it random?

Cheers

James


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2014)

I will be doing the draw soon. I have been away on holiday, only got back on Sunday so still trying to sort myself out from that. 
You should know by the end of next weekl-end


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 7, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I will be doing the draw soon. I have been away on holiday, only got back on Sunday so still trying to sort myself out from that. 
You should know by the end of next weekl-end
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, no rush, just curious


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 11, 2014)

Going to sort out the groupings this week-end.
Looking for a volunteer who is prepared to go out in the 1st group with Ray Taylor and I (we will be in a buggy).
Any takers?


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 11, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Going to sort out the groupings this week-end.
Looking for a volunteer who is prepared to go out in the 1st group with Ray Taylor and I (we will be in a buggy).
Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind playing with guys again Rob. But if someone else does thats ok too!!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 11, 2014)

Rob, can you charge to GK battery up so I can use it for one of the rounds please


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, can you charge to GK battery up so I can use it for one of the rounds please
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a go Rob but my GK is playing up at the moment. Don't know if its the battery or not.
Can you remind me nearer the time because I am getting forgetful in my old age, maybe PM me the day before or something???


----------



## JustOne (Jul 13, 2014)

Smiffy is this a 'jacket and tie' for dinner?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Smiffy is this a 'jacket and tie' for dinner?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2014)

*Start times and groupings....

9.30 & 2.07  SMIFFY, RAY TAYLOR & LIG

9.38 & 2.15  PIEMAN, MURPH & JUST ONE

9.46 & 2.23  HERONSGHYLL, ROBIN & JONNY POWELL (REPLACING GUY)

9.54 & 2.31 PN WOKINGHAM, BLUE IN MUNICH & PAPERBOY

10.02 & 2.39 MASHLEY R7, SWINGALOT & JIMBOO

10.10 & 2.47 CHRISD, LEFTIE & FISH

10.18 & 2.55  FULL THROTTLE, DHAN & COOKELAD

10.26 & 3.03 RICHARDC, JASON CHATT & CHARLIE

10.34 & 3.11 GOLFMMAD, EVAHAKOOL & PAUL

*

Any questions or complaints???
Tough


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2014)

*Just a couple of reminders..........

Evening meal will be served from around 8pm. YOU WILL BE REQUIRED TO WEAR JACKET & TIE FOR THIS.

Also regarding payment.

I have to settle up the finances with the secretary between rounds. It would be much appreciated if you could either pay your green fee (Â£75.00) by cash, or failing that a cheque made payable to COODEN BEACH GOLF CLUB. It gets very confusing if people want to pay via debit or credit card as a lot of you will still be out on the course whilst I am upstairs shelling out the dosh! 

Thanks
Rob*


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2014)

No complaints at all but can someone brief Fish on the workings of a defibrillator !

At least he's doing his bit for Help the Aged!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 13, 2014)

group 2 looks quite good, if that was on sky on the red button I would watch


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			group 2 looks quite good, if that was on sky on the red button I would watch 

Click to expand...

You are more likely to see that group of three on "You Porn"


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You are more likely to see that group of three on "You Porn"


Click to expand...

Just those three together ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Just those three together ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't mention the sheep


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			No complaints at all but can someone brief Fish on the workings of a defibrillator !

At least he's doing his bit for Help the Aged!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'm trained never to leave anyone out in the field, although that's been tested a few times lately :smirk:

H4H's Champions plus Leftie as our support act, if Carlsberg did 3-balls.....


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Don't mention the sheep


Click to expand...

Ewe serious?


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



*Just a couple of reminders..........

Evening meal will be served from around 8pm. YOU WILL BE REQUIRED TO WEAR JACKET & TIE FOR THIS.

Also regarding payment.

I have to settle up the finances with the secretary between rounds. It would be much appreciated if you could either pay your green fee (Â£75.00) by cash, or failing that a cheque made payable to COODEN BEACH GOLF CLUB. It gets very confusing if people want to pay via debit or credit card as a lot of you will still be out on the course whilst I am upstairs shelling out the dosh! 

Thanks
Rob*

Click to expand...

Rob,

I assume the Â£75 does not include the sweepstake/prize money.  How much do you want/need for that - the usual Â£5?

Dave


----------



## PieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You are more likely to see that group of three on "You Porn"


Click to expand...

:rofl: :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2014)

heronsghyll said:



			Rob,

I assume the Â£75 does not include the sweepstake/prize money.  How much do you want/need for that - the usual Â£5?

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. Usual Â£5.00. This will give us a prize fund of Â£135.00
Tenner each for the blind team winners, Â£20.00 3rd prize, Â£35.00 2nd prize and Â£50.00 for first place in the afternoon
That should go down well!


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 14, 2014)

any prizes for coming last?


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2014)

Jimbooo said:



			any prizes for coming last? 

Click to expand...

I didn't get one last year  I should be OK this year though, LIG's back :whoo:

:smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Don't mention the sheep


Click to expand...

Smiffy, is it true that if you take them to the edge of a mountain they push back betterâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Smiffy, is it true that if you take them to the edge of a mountain they push back betterâ€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

Why Blue? Are you planning to bring one with you??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Why Blue? Are you planning to bring one with you??
		
Click to expand...

Why bother when I can borrow one of yours?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why bother when I can borrow one of yours? 

Click to expand...

When I got too old to bother I cooked them and ate them!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 15, 2014)

Bring the sunscreen on Friday lads. Weather forecast is looking "scorchio" with temps up to 27/28 degrees and plenty of bright sunshine. Little bit of breeze (to keep it interesting) and the "possibility" of a thunderstorm during the day. 
Ideal white trouser day methinks


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Ideal white trouser day methinks
		
Click to expand...


Is it gonna be a Justin Roses' Great Granddad lookalike comp then Rob??


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Bring the sunscreen on Friday lads. Weather forecast is looking "scorchio" with temps up to 27/28 degrees and plenty of bright sunshine. Little bit of breeze (to keep it interesting) and the "possibility" of a thunderstorm during the day. 
Ideal white trouser day methinks
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about 'scorchio' but just a dry day or afternoon will do for me :thup:

http://www.myweather2.com/Golf-Courses/United-Kingdom/East-Sussex/Cooden-Beach-Golf-Club.aspx?sday=3


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 15, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not sure about 'scorchio' but just a dry day or afternoon will do for me :thup:

http://www.myweather2.com/Golf-Courses/United-Kingdom/East-Sussex/Cooden-Beach-Golf-Club.aspx?sday=3

Click to expand...


That predicted wind needs to die down a bit or there could be a bloodbath


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			That predicted wind needs to die down a bit or there could be a bloodbath
		
Click to expand...

Only for slasher Nash!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 15, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Only for slasher Nash!
		
Click to expand...

That's who I was referring to


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Bring the sunscreen on Friday lads. Weather forecast is looking "scorchio" with temps up to 27/28 degrees and plenty of bright sunshine. Little bit of breeze (to keep it interesting) and the "possibility" of a thunderstorm during the day. 
Ideal white trouser day methinks
		
Click to expand...

All joking aside - the forecast is for a very hot day. 
Sunscreen, water, hats etc need to be brought and used.
There is a government grade 2 health warning out for the day - whatever that means!!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2014)

heronsghyll said:



			All joking aside - the forecast is for a very hot day. 
Sunscreen, water, hats etc need to be brought and used.
There is a government grade 2 health warning out for the day - whatever that means!!
		
Click to expand...

I played this afternoon and feel quite tender!


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

I shall be arriving between 3pm & 4pm tomorrow if anyone wants to meet up for a few beers or a bit of paddling in the sea


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm suffering from a foot injury (plantar fasciitis), if it's no better for tee off time I'll be having a buggy. Dhan, Cookelad apologies but I can hardly walk some mornings, so it's my only option.

Played this afternoon with no side affects so hopefully I'll be ok after another days rest and medication


----------



## cookelad (Jul 17, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Unfortunately I'm suffering from a foot injury (plantar fasciitis), if it's no better for tee off time I'll be having a buggy. Dhan, Cookelad apologies but I can hardly walk some mornings, so it's my only option.

Played this afternoon with no side affects so hopefully I'll be ok after another days rest and medication
		
Click to expand...

My apologies to Dhan and full_throttle given the temperature in town this week I will most certainly be wearing shorts this also carries a government health warning!


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 17, 2014)

Smiffy... sent you PM


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Been in the sea, now getting wet in a few local pubs.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry, been away on a training course since yesterday afternoon, so haven't been able to do anything. Literally just walked in the door. Pieman and Mashley R7 have pulled out at last minute so we are now down to 25. Will have to send 2 x 2 balls out first so that they don't get clogged up in the middle of the field.
See ya all tomorrow


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry, been away on a training course since yesterday afternoon, so haven't been able to do anything. Literally just walked in the door. Pieman and Mashley R7 have pulled out at last minute so we are now down to 25. Will have to send 2 x 2 balls out first so that they don't get clogged up in the middle of the field.

See ya all tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

The Harp and The Sportsman have been truly Fished


----------



## JustOne (Jul 17, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Pieman and Mashley R7 have pulled out at last minute so we are now down to 25. Will have to send 2 x 2 balls out first so that they don't get clogged up in the middle of the field.
See ya all tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you a PM..... off to casualty now :angry:


----------



## RichardC (Jul 18, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Have sent you a PM..... off to casualty now :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are ok James.

Massive thanks to Rob for organising another fantastic day at Cooden. I will leave you to fill everyone in on the scores etc


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 19, 2014)

Due to a couple of last minute drop outs I had the pleasure of LIG's company in a two ball, with smiffy and ray taylor joining us in the afternoon to make up a fourball. 
Super course, super company as always.  Thanks to smiffy for the organisation,  even the weather was kind to us. 
Hope everybody had a safe journey home despite the thunder and lightning show.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2014)

Had a great day, absolutely knackered this morning though!
Enjoyed Full Throttle and LIG's company during the afternoon round and I think I witnessed a "first".....
Unless my memory is failing me, LIG didn't hit one provisional ball!!
Thunder and lightning hung around most of the night down here, woke me up about 1.30am.
Well played to Cookeslad for his winning score of 42 points, followed by Full Throttle with 41 and Paperboy with 40.
Special mention to Golfmmad (Chris) for his fantastic individual score of 46 points for the morning round. Superb play from a really nice bloke.
Cooden has been booked again for next year, Friday 24th July and the price has been held for us at Â£75.00 for the day.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 19, 2014)

You're not the only one Smiffy.  Thanks for organising a great day, and to all the forumers for their company, but particularly to Swingalot & Paperboy, my playing partners for the 36 holes, well played lads.  It's a lovely little course, great clubhouse and really friendly staff, I'd be happy to join if I was localâ€¦  Thanks for the heads up for next year Smiffy, will try to persuade the Minister for Home Affairs that we don't need to be on holiday then.  Hope everyone got back safely, some interesting moments on the journey home oo:


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes another well organised event at the ever popular Cooden Golf Club, well done and thanks to Smiffy. :thup:

Came out the traps really well in the morning for 19 points with 1 blob on the front 9 only to have 2 back-to-back blobs on the back 9 reducing my overall score for the blind team event to 31 points. I was hopeful of a better score after our delicious Ham, Egg & Chips on the turn for the next 18 holes in the afternoon but immediately blobbed the 1st by snap-hooking my drive :angry: Got my head down and put 36 points together with no further blobs so relatively pleased.

Huge thanks for the great company of Chris (Chrisd) and Roger (Leftie) over the 36 holes, I thought the balance of good golf, crap golf and banter from all 3 of us was superb and I truly enjoyed my day with you both :fore:      

Well done to all the winners and of course Golfmmad for his 46 points in the morning, I looked at his card which had 5 gross pars on the front 9 and although he didn't par anything on the back, he decided to throw a couple of birdies on the card instead, I've never seen so many 4-pointers on a card  well done Chris :thup:

Anyone travelling to the Bexhill on Sea area I can thoroughly recommend the Collingtree Lodge Guest house and the local Harveys beer isn't to shabby either :cheers:

A very strange 3.5hr drive back last night after a great dinner, the light show was all around and above me at times and lit up the night sky right until I got home at 1am. 

A truly great annual event, thanks to everyone attending who make is so :clap:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd echo what the others have said, lovely course, great to meet up with the old faces and meet some new guys too. 

Leftie, I've played with a few times, and is always great company and I played with Fish for the first time and thoroughly enjoyed that too, although I think his handicap may belong in the "fantasy Stories" section in the library :lol:

If anyone is keen to know how I managed to amass 9 points for the first 9 in the morning I will happily run through the holes for you on request, but 19 on the back 9 and 35 points in the afternoon showed me that my game is in a better place than it had been of late, I even managed to whack the driver close to forum average on the odd occasion ! This morning I wonder about my sanity in attempting 36 holes but seeing some of the guys who looked like lobsters after a day in the sun I bet their suffering more than me!

Great day Smiffy - thanks mate!
I congratulate the winners and particularly Chris for 46 points, but Cookielads afternoon round was awesome too on a steaming hot day. Many thanks also to Swingalot for the lift and to Smiffy for making the event look a doddle when we know organising meets like that are anything but.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I even managed to whack the driver close to forum average on the odd occasion !
		
Click to expand...

Oh I forgot about that, I hit a couple of really long drives around the 275yd mark which I was really pleased with, other than a short blip on a couple of holes on the back 9 in the morning, I was really pleased with my SLDR's performance off the tee, especially in the afternoon :swing:


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 19, 2014)

A few thank you's too start with. My playing partners BlueinMunich ans Swingsalot. Was a pleasure for 36 holes off cracking golf. 
Thanks to Rich for the use off his Garmin Approach &#128077; hope you find it a bit more useful after the lesson.

Played solid in both rounds, but have an allergy to sand &#128540; as in I hate bunkers!! Cracking course and bar staff.

Thanks to Rob for organising a cracking day, will be back next year, with bells on.

Last bit, remember kids if you wear shorts, sun cream isn't optional!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Last bit, remember kids if you wear shorts, sun cream isn't optional!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope we all got home ok. There was a big smash on the A27, which closed the road, and there were fire engines, ambulances, and police a plenty. I was 100 yards back, full on emergency stop, and was held up for 1 1/4 hours. The people being cut out of the cars were not so lucky. Eventually we got turned around, and detoured out. I left at 9, and got home at midnight.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 19, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I hope we all got home ok. There was a big smash on the A27, which closed the road, and there were fire engines, ambulances, and police a plenty. I was 100 yards back, full on emergency stop, and was held up for 1 1/4 hours. The people being cut out of the cars were not so lucky. Eventually we got turned around, and detoured out. I left at 9, and got home at midnight.
		
Click to expand...

I must have been just behind you Chris - I turned around after about 20 minutes, following the lead of others behind me - and then limped home on vapours as I couldn't be bothered to stop!!

Another good day at Cooden - and great to see James come out of retirement and shoot 2 over, that should (or at least could) have been 2 under! Yet again, Cooden and I didn't necessarily see eye to eye - but there is always next year when Sir Knobby will be the local member, if he hasn't been kicked out for inappropriate comments at the young female bar-staff!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			I must have been just behind you Chris - I turned around after about 20 minutes, following the lead of others behind me - and then limped home on vapours as I couldn't be bothered to stop!!

Another good day at Cooden - and great to see James come out of retirement and shoot 2 over, that should (or at least could) have been 2 under! Yet again, Cooden and I didn't necessarily see eye to eye - but there is always next year when Sir Knobby will be the local member, if he hasn't been kicked out for inappropriate comments at the young female bar-staff! 

Click to expand...

Glad it wasn't you! 

Great company again, it's always a blast.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jul 19, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Had a great day, absolutely knackered this morning though!
Enjoyed Full Throttle and LIG's company during the afternoon round and I think I witnessed a "first".....
Unless my memory is failing me, LIG didn't hit one provisional ball!!
Thunder and lightning hung around most of the night down here, woke me up about 1.30am.
Well played to Cookeslad for his winning score of 42 points, followed by Full Throttle with 41 and Paperboy with 40.
Special mention to Golfmmad (Chris) for his fantastic individual score of 46 points for the morning round. Superb play from a really nice bloke.
Cooden has been booked again for next year, Friday 24th July and the price has been held for us at Â£75.00 for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Rob,

Thank you, yet again for a great day. 4 x years in a row now!!!

As usual my 3 ball:-

played well, 
loved the course, 
enjoyed the food and hospitality, 
enjoyed the views of the staff (boys you know what I mean), 
AND did not win anything.  

All in all an awesome day. ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„

Next year please book me 4 spaces. 
Me, Robin, Guy and Jonny. 

JP is a convert and loved the day and would like to attend one again.

Awesome day Rob, thanks so much.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 19, 2014)

Can't really add much to what has already been said.

Superbly organised by the maestro Smiffy - he even got the weather right.  Great company on and off the course and some good golf played - well done those men.  Nice to meet up with friends, old and young and to put some more faces to Forum names.

As usual at these Cooden  meets, I excelled on the afternoon back 9, just a pity about the previous 27 holes. I put it down to just getting warmed up.  If only we could have gone out and played another 18 ..........

Put me down for next year please Rob.  Hopefully I'll still be waking up on the right side of the turf.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2014)

I forgot to mention Fish and his jet propelled advantage - yes - every tee shot was assisted by a very loud fart which definitely stopped any backward sway

Should I have posted this in the rules section?


----------



## JustOne (Jul 19, 2014)

Cheers to Murphthemog and 'SlasherNash' for their company, hilarious at times, hard to post a score when you're counting how many balls your playing partner has lost and laughing your way round the course  Clearly someone had applied grease to the grips of Murph's clubs as he kept dropping them after hitting his tee shots  Both were on 'good form' (really enjoyed it chaps!) and 'SlasherNash' just kept going and going despite clearly having left his swing in the boot of his car 

Glad to have shot a couple over, didn't realise I was under par with 3 to play else I might have concentrated, ho-hum.

Apologies for not being as sociable as I ordinarily might be, I was up all night and was practically off my face on painkillers, anti-inflamatories and anti-histamine tablets, I took 25 tablets thru the course of the day plus some anthisan cream, hydrocortisone cream and some witch-hazel. By the time we finished 36 holes I was shattered. I got home and was asleep before the wife had boiled the kettle for my ovaltine, was glad to have made the day but annoyed that I couldn't stay for the meal (how was the meal? ...and did the waitress get her 'thrupney bits' out for the lads?) and a chat with you all.

Big nods to Golfmmad for 46pts in the morning round, exceptional scoring mate :thup: other notable scores were BlueinMunich with 41, Cookelad with 42? and FullThrottle I believe also had 41pts in the afternoon? apologies if I missed any other notable scores.

Cheers to Smiffy for organising ...and persuading me to drive down at 6am,.. knob!!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Cheers to Murphthemog and 'SlasherNash' for their company, hilarious at times, hard to post a score when you're counting how many balls your playing partner has lost and laughing your way round the course  Clearly someone had applied grease to the grips of Murph's clubs as he kept dropping them after hitting his tee shots  Both were on 'good form' (really enjoyed it chaps!) and 'SlasherNash' just kept going and going despite clearly having left his swing in the boot of his car 

Glad to have shot a couple over, didn't realise I was under par with 3 to play else I might have concentrated, ho-hum.

Apologies for not being as sociable as I ordinarily might be, I was up all night and was practically off my face on painkillers, anti-inflamatories and anti-histamine tablets, I took 25 tablets thru the course of the day plus some anthisan cream, hydrocortisone cream and some witch-hazel. By the time we finished 36 holes I was shattered. I got home and was asleep before the wife had boiled the kettle for my ovaltine, was glad to have made the day but annoyed that I couldn't stay for the meal (how was the meal? ...and did the waitress get her 'thrupney bits' out for the lads?) and a chat with you all.

Big nods to Golfmmad for 46pts in the morning round, exceptional scoring mate :thup: other notable scores were BlueinMunich with 41, Cookelad with 42? and FullThrottle I believe also had 41pts in the afternoon? apologies if I missed any other notable scores.

Cheers to Smiffy for organising ...and persuading me to drive down at 6am,.. knob!!
		
Click to expand...


Always a pleasure to catch up with you sicknote!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 19, 2014)

Have had a nice relaxing day after my exertions of yesterday, 46 points!!! how did I manage that.

Thanks for all the kind comments guys, and I'd like to add mine to the other 40 plus pointers. I thought  there would be all sorts of cries of "Banditry". Highlight for me was on the par 5 10th where after hitting a solid drive I struck the sweetest 5 wood on to the green, 20ft from the pin! Faced with my first ever eagle putt, which I missed but managed the birdie, and yes Robin (Fish) another 4 pointer.

I'd like to add my thanks to Rob, (Smiffy) again for the best Forum meet of the year, IMHO of course. Always a relaxing feel to the day, which for me, is what makes it such a good 'un!

Also was touched with the special prize at the end of the presentation, I was not expecting that Rob, thanks again mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2014)

Didn't see the Fox's this year.


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Didn't see the Fox's this year.


Click to expand...

No, I missed my friends from last year, Leftie & I were telling Chris about them


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2014)

The Missus has just reminded me that a lot of the golf course flooded this year with the bad weather we had.
If their Earth was in the flooded area they may well have left for sunnier climes.

Edit: Apparently they were living around by the "Jubilee" holes (practice area) and that was under about 3 or 4 feet of water.
That would account for it


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 20, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I forgot to mention Fish and his jet propelled advantage - yes - every tee shot was assisted by a very loud fart which definitely stopped any backward sway

Should I have posted this in the rules section?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Timing is all important! Otherwise swing follow through can be accompanied by the bodily function one!  No personal experience fortunately!


----------



## RichardC (Jul 20, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Didn't see the Fox's this year.


Click to expand...

Saw a couple in the car park


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2014)

There was one on the first, when most were watching the lightning.


----------



## cookelad (Jul 20, 2014)

Huge thanks to Dhan and Jimboo for great company making for a Superb day out on an interesting golf course, always good to get to meet a few other forumers, was quite happy with 33 points in the morning round until I heard all the other scores coming in 46 points was some going from golfmad!

Chuffed to bits with a 74 for 42 points in the afternoon and picking up the blind team event from the morning was a bonus! Got some of my own forum drives in as well highlight being the driver-7 iron to the back of the green on the par5 15th!

Well done Smiffy for organising, Â£75 is a steal for 2 rounds and 3 meals, got the 24th of July pencilled in for next years event! 

The spectacular viewing we had sitting outside the clubhouse (almost as good as view inside!!!!) made for slightly hairy drive home on an unfamiliar road!


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep another massive thumbs up from me. Nothing to complain about and a great crowd out with good company a plenty, especially my two playing partners in paperboy (who apart from some 'Adolfs' would surely have threatened the afternoon winning score) and blueinmunich who played some great golf in both his 2 rounds, shooting comfortably under his 8 handicap. In fact, not sure where his weakness was as all parts of his game were looking pretty good from where I was standing (which was normally in a bush for the front 9 in the afternoon).
Many thanks to smiffy and see you next year!


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 20, 2014)

What's an Adolf? Or am I just being stupid?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Or am I just being stupid?
		
Click to expand...

Does this call for a vote?


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 20, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			What's an Adolf? Or am I just being stupid?
		
Click to expand...

Adolf = struggle to get out of a bunker


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 21, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Adolf = struggle to get out of a bunker 

Click to expand...

OK that's factually very correct


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2014)

Actually, my only complaint of the day was the sand in the bunkers...or lack of sand to be precise. I didn't land in many but two of them that I did land in cost me shots as there was no way to get your club under the ball.
Greenside bunker for two on the 18th in the morning, two to get out, two putts for a bogey six. Should have been a par at least.


----------



## Mr_Grumpy_Strikes (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Rob
Just a brief message to thank you for arranging another wonderful day's golf!
The company was great and the course challenging.
Talk soon.
Regards
Dhan


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr_Grumpy_Strikes said:



			Hi Rob
Just a brief message to thank you for arranging another wonderful day's golf!
The company was great and the course challenging.
Talk soon.
Regards
Dhan
		
Click to expand...

Did you manage to sort those tickets out or did they get wasted


----------



## Mr_Grumpy_Strikes (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey, 8 hours is a long time to spend on a golf course! The time went really quickly as I thoroughly enjoyed the golf & company.
Well played Cookelad & Jimboo.
If you want to come over to Sundridge anytime just let me know.
Best
Dhan (aka Mr_Grupmy_Strikes!!), although not that grumpy anymore!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 22, 2014)

No surprise everyone had a cracking time - always an excellent day down at Cooden.

Apologies again Smiffy for having to drop out at the last minute, and to those affected with any re-shuffling of the groups.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Apologies again Smiffy for having to drop out at the last minute, and to those affected with any re-shuffling of the groups.
		
Click to expand...

Don't even go there mate.
Apology not required.
You were missed Paul, but your needs were greater.
Chin up fella


----------



## chrisd (Jul 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Don't even go there mate.
Apology not required.
You were missed Paul, but your needs were greater.
Chin up fella
		
Click to expand...

................................ and we all had a larger slice of pie as a result!!


----------

